# Want to borrow Bruce Wilkinson "Teaching with Style"



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I have chosen to do the Bruce Wilkinson "Teaching With Style" workbook this summer as my professional reading. I have a copy of the workbook and will be able to glean some stuff from it, but see the need to use the video or dvd series to get the most from it. My problem is the cost of it new is over $100. I tried looking for used copies on dvdswap, ebay, amazon, and barnesandnoble.com.

Is there someone out there who has a copy personally or knows their church or school has a copy that they would be willing to lend me for three weeks? I would take meticulous care of it and pay all shipping costs. 

Thanks ahead of time!!!!!


----------

